# Robotic davinic assisted vag hysterectomy



## garmab06 (May 28, 2008)

Need help please if  you have any resource where to find the new codes that were issued for 2008 for this type of surgery  Davinci Robotic hysterectomy.
thanks a bunch.....

Garcia-Arizona


----------



## Kris Cuddy (Jun 23, 2008)

Recently we were updated on the robotics issue and billing debates. The new understanding I've gained is that there are no 'codes' for this, and the S code for robotic assisted doesn't apply here. Apparently, according to the doctors the robotics in these cases actually make the surgery time less once the doctors get used to the system. No special codes, no more money, just advanced technique that once the provider masters will take less time, be more efficient and allow more surgeries to be performed in a shorter period of time.

Hope this helps,

Kris


----------

